# Parking for Amsterdam



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

We are going to Amsterdam on our way to Germany this spring and wonder if anyone can recommend a wild/inexpensive motorhome stop within easy (cycling) distance of the centre please?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If on foot I would suggest the large car park next to the metro at Gaasperplas just off the A9 to the SW of the city.

Parking is a lot easier to the North of the River near the florapark and many commute across the river on their bikes on the passenger ferry


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=3941&Localit%E9=AMSTERDAM%20%20%20GAASPER or http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=3927&Localit%E9=AMSTERDAM%20ZEEBURG . Have fun!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Parking is a lot easier to the North of the River near the florapark and many commute across the river on their bikes on the passenger ferry


I like the idea of coming in on the ferry from the north side but will need to find somewhere for the Motorhome on that side too!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

OldWomble said:


> Here you go: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=3941&Localit%E9=AMSTERDAM%20%20%20GAASPER or http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=3927&Localit%E9=AMSTERDAM%20ZEEBURG . Have fun!


Thanks "Old Womble" the Aire de Amsterdam Zeeburg looks good at only 6 km (an easy cycle ride for another old one!) but the price looks a bit hefty at 26 - 32 euros doesn't it?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Are you talking overnight stop?

If so, I don't think you'll get away with with any wild/ free camping near the city. Camping Zeeburg is possibly your best bet in low season, about a 15 minute cycle from there.

Pete


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

peejay said:


> Are you talking overnight stop?
> 
> If so, I don't think you'll get away with with any wild/ free camping near the city. Camping Zeeburg is possibly your best bet in low season, about a 15 minute cycle from there.
> 
> Pete


I was hoping for a cheap stop but know that it is often difficult near city centres so unless someone comes up with a nice stop North of the city I will probably go the Zeeburg route thanks, Richard


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.vliegenbos.com is another site i stayed here but just had a look at m/h price its not cheap


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

nomad76 said:


> http://www.vliegenbos.com is another site i stayed here but just had a look at m/h price its not cheap


As you say it is quite pricey at around 25 euro /night but certainly worth considering, thank you


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, We stayed at Camping Het Rietveen which is a brilliant site with a lake etc, there is a bus takes you to the city or you can ride there on Bikes (We Did) if I remember right it took about 15 minutes nice and steady and a couple of stops to look at stuff.

You can look here -: http://www.campinghetrietveen.nl/index.php?lang=english

We stayed at Zeeburg I think it was the year before and this was cheaper and we thought better.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Were heading to http://www.gaaspercamping.nl/eng/index.html once we get the van, right next to a local train station so if you dont feel up the the shortish ride you can hop on the train for the return.

If you do go let us know what you think.

As for parking in Amsterdam central, I guess the only answer is dont, very little parking specially for anything large.


----------

